
People aren't sharing on Facebook like they used to - stefap2
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-sees-personal-sharing-decline-2016-4
======
cperkins
Falsebook.

On one day one of my relatives shared a completely false meme about Obama. And
a day later a different relative shared a completely false one about Palin.
What kind of discourse can we have where all these lies just get propagated
24/7? I'm tired of having to look up everything on snopes.com or politifact.

